# Testing ..



## student123 (Apr 1, 2010)

By way of a test, what follows s/be a pic of my Taig lathe:


----------



## student123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nope


----------



## student123 (Apr 1, 2010)

try#2:


----------



## student123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Try #3






It's not


----------



## GailInNM (Apr 1, 2010)

Student123,
You are linking to the thumbnail at your photo server.

```
[img]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3273/img1674rp.th.jpg[/img]
```
If you remove the .th in the link it will give you what I think you want.

```
[img]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3273/img1674rp.jpg[/img]
```

It is just a matter of where you are picking up the link.
Gail in NM


----------



## student123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Try#4 , using Gail's help:


----------



## student123 (Apr 2, 2010)

Gail

OK got it. Thank you.

Mike


----------



## ksouers (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike,
Some other tips you may find helpful...

When editing your posts you can use the preview button to see what you are about to submit, pictures and all. I've caught many an oops like that before it got posted.

Also, you can edit/change any of your own posts at any time. Say you find a mistake a few minutes, or even a couple days, after posting you can go back and correct it.

Hope you find these useful.


----------



## student123 (Apr 11, 2010)

another try


----------



## student123 (Apr 11, 2010)

ok so

[imgX]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/3273/img1674rp.jpg[/imgX]






without the X works , but






[imgX]http://img24.imageshack.us/i/img1748g.jpg/[/imgX]


doesnt

leave it for a while..come back to it.


----------



## student123 (Apr 11, 2010)

OK , got it.


----------



## student123 (Jun 9, 2010)

No , here we go again...

[imgX]http://img815.imageshack.us/i/img1986.jpg/[/imgX]

remove the Xs doesnt work


nore does goping back to the thumbnail & copying the http address below that:

[imgX]http://img59.imageshack.us/i/img1987mj.jpg/[/imgX]

[it wont work - its the same]...

go away & read 'how to post pics' - still not got it



But

[imgX]http://img815.imageshack.us/img815/8418/img1986.jpg[/imgX]

remove the xs does work

http://img815.imageshack.us/img815
/8418/img1986.jpg



heres how you do it in image shack:
click on the thumbnail to 'big up' the photo

dont copy & paste the url - that dont work
instead right click , on the image , & select "view image info"

you will get a more detailed url - copy & paste that in between the [imgX] and [/imgX]


----------



## Deanofid (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like a nice new Taig, Mike.
Just a suggestion; Get a Photobucket free account and use it for your still pictures. Every pic you put there will have a proper  code generated for it, and they work every time without having to figure out some goofy proprietary code like the Image Shack one. You won't have to change anything, or go through gymnastics to get your photo up here. Just put your cursor on the pic you want, (an IMG code will pop down below it), and copy that code and paste it directly here.

Dean


----------

